# Old Farts v Whippersnappers............... THE TEAMS!!!



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2019)

*DEFENDING CHAMPIONS.....*
*
SMIFFY (CAPT)
LEFTIE
DHAN
DAVE FOSTER
NORRIN RADD
TEEGIRL
LOUISE A
ROSECOTT
LES SMITH
GORDON TAYLOR
RAY TAYLOR
CHRISD
MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
2BLUE
OLD FART
GRUMPYJOCK
CROW
FISH
BLUEINMUNICH
ANOTHER DOUBLE
FRAGGER
GG26
IMURG
HEAVY GREBO

WHIPPERSNAPPERS (LAST YEARS LOSERS)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN)
STEVEW86
94TEGSI
GB72
BADGER
EWAN PORRITT
MOOGIE
VIRTUOCITY
JIMBOH
KHAMELEON
BUTCHERCD
HACKERHUGHES
JIM ROGERS
PATRICK S
WOOKIE
ZARO
RADBOURNE2010
LINCOLN QUAKER
DAVEMC1
DANDO
CAPTAIN RON
JOBR1850
TOPOFTHEFLOP
DALE BENNETT*

*CUT OFF AGE WAS 55!! *

*SUNDAYS MATCHES WILL BE PRE-ARRANGED BY MYSELF AND KRAXX (BETTERBALL) AND MONDAYS SINGLES MATCHES WILL BE DRAWN AT DINNER ON SUNDAY EVENING.*

*PLEASE REMEMBER.................... OLD FARTS TO WEAR RED SHIRTS ON SUNDAY, BLUE ON MONDAY WITH THE WHIPPERSNAPPERS TO WEAR THE OPPOSITE, SO DON'T FORGET TO BRING A BLUE AND RED SHIRT EACH WITH YOU!!!!*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 20, 2019)

*WHIPPERSNAPPERS (This Years winners!)*

Reet Younglinsâ€¦

Please put your handicap next to your Forum name, and your real name please, I have most of you on another list (however the rest of the team can then put a name to your forum name as well), if anyone has any specifics who they wish to play with, PM me... Who ever is paired with me, good luck ha ha....  I already have Capt Rons request to play the last tee time-ish.

*KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 -
94TEGSI -
GB72 -
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 -
DANDO -
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -*

â€œThe object of golf is not just to win. It is to play like a gentleman, and win.â€


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 -
94TEGSI -
GB72 -
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO -
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -

â€œThe object of golf is not just to win. It is to play like a gentleman, and win.â€



Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...nappers-the-teams.101900/#emIjuFxw9tTZ5AGW.99


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 -
94TEGSI -
GB72 -
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 20, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 -
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -



Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...nappers-the-teams.101900/#fhxJmtTSghSl5GkX.99


----------



## GB72 (Jun 20, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - 17
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -



Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...nappers-the-teams.101900/#fhxJmtTSghSl5GkX.99

Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 20, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## 2blue (Jun 20, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS - 9
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 21, 2019)

STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
               against
Heavy grebo - Tony Dunn 12 
               Probably ðŸ¤”


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 21, 2019)

Heavy-grebo said:



			STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
               against
Heavy grebo - Tony Dunn 12
               Probably ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

That would be 4 matches in a row ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2019)

As I say, I haven't swung a club, or even looked at them, since Forest Pines last year.
I've already decided who I'm going to partner in the fourballs. Somebody dependable, somebody I can rely on to bring home the bacon, somebody I look up to and admire.
He's going to go effing loopy when he finds out it's him..


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 21, 2019)

virtuocity- David Clarke- 15
Jimboh- James Hay- 14


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			As I say, I haven't swung a club, or even looked at them, since Forest Pines last year.
I've already decided who I'm going to partner in the fourballs.* Somebody dependable, somebody I can rely on to bring home the bacon, somebody I look up to and admire.*
He's going to go effing loopy when he finds out it's him..



Click to expand...

That's me spared then, , wonder who the lucky winner is...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's me spared then, , wonder who the lucky winner is... 

Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 21, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			As I say, I haven't swung a club, or even looked at them, since Forest Pines last year.
I've already decided who I'm going to partner in the fourballs. Somebody dependable, somebody I can rely on to bring home the bacon, somebody I look up to and admire.
He's going to go effing loopy when he finds out it's him..



Click to expand...

Unlucky @chrisd


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2019)

20....


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Unlucky @chrisd

Click to expand...

Naw, my money's on BlueinMunich ðŸ¤”


----------



## Badger (Jun 21, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER - Steve Tarr 20
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS - 9
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER - Steve Tarr 20
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS - 9
PATRICK S -5
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 21, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER - Steve Tarr 20
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS - 9
PATRICK S -5
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER - 11
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON - 13 
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2019)

you know my HC Stu, arms, clubs, weather, if the day has a Y in it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Naw, my money's on BlueinMunich ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Nobody asked you...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 21, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



*WHIPPERSNAPPERS (This Years winners!)*

Reet Younglinsâ€¦

Please put your handicap next to your Forum name, and your real name please, I have most of you on another list (however the rest of the team can then put a name to your forum name as well), if anyone has any specifics who they wish to play with, PM me... Who ever is paired with me, good luck ha ha....  I already have Capt Rons request to play the last tee time-ish.

*KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 -
94TEGSI -
GB72 -
BADGER -
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS -
PATRICK S -
WOOKIE -
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 - 4 Mark Smith
LINCOLN QUAKER -
DAVEMC1 -
DANDO -
CAPTAIN RON -
JOBR1850 -
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -*

â€œThe object of golf is not just to win. It is to play like a gentleman, and win.â€
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Zaro (Jun 21, 2019)

Zaro - Zaro Matev - 14

I only know one person in the whole group - Chris Butcher (BUTCHERCD), so it would be good if I am in a team with him.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nobody asked you... 

Click to expand...

I had 23 PM's ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I had 23 PM's ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s only 24 on a team; are you Diane Abbott in disguise?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thereâ€™s only 24 on a team; are you Diane Abbott in disguise?
		
Click to expand...

Someone wrote twice


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 21, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			As I say, I haven't swung a club, or even looked at them, since Forest Pines last year.
I've already decided who I'm going to partner in the fourballs. Somebody dependable, somebody I can rely on to bring home the bacon, somebody I look up to and admire.
He's going to go effing loopy when he finds out it's him..



Click to expand...

As Smithy goes and shoots net 59...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 21, 2019)

Zaro said:



			Zaro - Zaro Matev - 14

I only know one person in the whole group - Chris Butcher (BUTCHERCD), so it would be good if I am in a team with him.
		
Click to expand...

Will sort that for the pairings on Sunday, if Butcher is happy with that... but Monday is random, but you'll soon get to know everyone


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER - Steve Tarr 20
EWAN PORRITT -
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS - 9
PATRICK S -5
WOOKIE - Simon Bailey - 18
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER - 11
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON - 13
JOBR1850 - Jon Brydon 12 ( probably 13 after tomorrow)
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Naw, my money's on BlueinMunich ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

The lucky lad has already been informed. He's ecstatic I think. Speechless. He was crying when I put the phone down, he's that happy.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			The lucky lad has already been informed. He's ecstatic I think. Speechless. He was crying when I put the phone down, he's that happy.


Click to expand...

Got to be Ray.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			As I say, I haven't swung a club, or even looked at them, since Forest Pines last year.
I've already decided who I'm going to partner in the fourballs. Somebody dependable, somebody I can rely on to bring home the bacon, somebody I look up to and admire.
He's going to go effing loopy when he finds out it's him..



Click to expand...

What a load of crap, i bet you've been out everyday practising


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Got to be Ray.
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Wouldn't risk it. The chap can get a little menstrual if things don't go his way. 
The gentleman I've chosen is made of sterner stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			What a load of crap, i bet you've been out everyday practising

Click to expand...

Heâ€™d better for chrisdâ€™s and chrisdâ€™s carerâ€™s sakes...


----------



## letitrip (Jun 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			KRAXX (CAPTAIN) - Stuart Fisk, 12
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson 15
94TEGSI -
GB72 - Greg Begy 17
BADGER - Steve Tarr 20
EWAN PORRITT -letitrip 15
MOOGIE -
VIRTUOCITY -
JIMBOH -
KHAMELEON -
BUTCHERCD -
HACKERHUGHES -
JIM ROGERS - 9
PATRICK S -5
WOOKIE - Simon Bailey - 18
ZARO -
RADBOURNE2010 -
LINCOLN QUAKER - 11
DAVEMC1 - Dave McMahon 14
DANDO - James Dandridge 16
CAPTAIN RON - 13
JOBR1850 - Jon Brydon 12 ( probably 13 after tomorrow)
TOPOFTHEFLOP -
DALE BENNETT -
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			No mate. Wouldn't risk it. The chap can get a little menstrual if things don't go his way.
The *gentleman* I've chosen is made of sterner stuff
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Iâ€™m definitely safe.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 22, 2019)

My Pairings are done for the Whippers, passed to smithy, so watch this space.... Drum Roll....


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			My Pairings are done for the Whippers, passed to smithy, so watch this space.... Drum Roll....
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll apologise to my partner now as Iâ€™ll probably spend more time in the trees but Iâ€™m good at tending the flag (if needed)


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			My Pairings are done for the Whippers, passed to smithy, so watch this space.... Drum Roll....
		
Click to expand...

like i said earlier, he will be busy out practising


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			like i said earlier, he will be busy out practising

Click to expand...

You clearly dont know the Smiffy that we do ðŸ¤«


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			like i said earlier, he will be busy out practising fishing

Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for ya 

Click to expand...

Can you practice fishing? Is there the fishing equivalent of a driving range?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Can you practice fishing? Is there the fishing equivalent of a driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. He has a load of rubber fish with hooks on in the bath. He sits like a garden gnome and tryâ€™s to hook as many as he can in a set time. You win a prize at the local fair but not In Chez Smiffy ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Yes mate. He has a load of rubber fish with hooks on in the bath. He sits like a garden gnome and tryâ€™s to hook as many as he can in a set time. You win a prize at the local fair but not In Chez Smiffy ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just had a horrid thought of smiffy sitting there with his tackle out


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			My Pairings are done for the Whippers, passed to smithy, so watch this space.... Drum Roll....
		
Click to expand...

*THE SUNDAY FOURBALLS*

*MATCH ONE.............SMIFFY & LEFTIE v KRAXX & 94TEGSI
MATCH TWO............MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & ANOTHER DOUBLE v RADBOURNE2010 & HACKER HUGHES
MATCH THREE.........HEAVY GREBO & IMURG v KHAMELEON & JOBR1850
MATCH FOUR..........TEEGIRL & DAVE FOSTER v DAVEMC1 & WOOKIE
MATCH FIVE............GG26 & FRAGGER V BUTCHERCD & ZARO
MATCH SIX..............RAY TAYLOR & DHAN v PATRICKS148 & GB72
MATCH SEVEN.........GRUMPYJOCK & LOUISEA v JIMBOH & VIRTUOCITY
MATCH EIGHT.........BLUEINMUNICH & CHRISD v TOPOFTHEFLOP & DALE BENNETT
MATCH NINE...........LES SMITH & GORDON TAYLOR v JIM ROGERS & BADGER
MATCH TEN.............CROW & FISH v DANDO & LETITRIP
MATCH ELEVEN.......ROSECOTT & NORRIN RADD v MOOGIE & STEVEW86
MATCH TWELVE......OLDFART & 2BLUE v CAPTAIN RON & LINCOLN QUAKER*

*Pick the bones out of that lot.......*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2019)

This is the rooming list that I have just sent Forest Pines...
If anybody spots any mistakes, please could they let me know thanks.


*SINGLE ROOMS*

*STEVE WILSON
MARTIN McGOWAN
RICHARD PARR
GREG BEGY
STEVE TARR
BILL GIBBINS
EWAN PORRITT
CHRIS LOVELL
BRIAN RUTHERFORD
JAN MACHIN
NICK GOULD
LOUISE ASPDEN 
DAVE CLARKE
JAMES HAY
DAVE SPRATT
STU FISK
ROBIN HOPKINS
ROGER OLIVER
DHAN SHARMA
CHRIS BUTCHER
DAVE FOSTER
JIM TAYLOR
LES SMITH
GORDON TAYLOR
PAUL HUGHES
TONY DUNN
JIM ROGERS
PATRICK SYLVESTER*

*TWIN ROOMS*

*ROBERT SMITH & RAY TAYLOR
MARK SMITH & JOHN BRYDON
CRAIG SHAW & DALE BENNETT
PHILIP & IAN MURGATROYD
CHRIS CHAPPLE & MIKE DAVEY
DAVE WILLIAMS & BALI CHANA
CAMERON ROY & GLYN RODDY
CHRIS DORSETT & SIMON BAILEY
JAMES DANDRIDGE & MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
DAVE McMAHON & ZARO MATEV*


----------



## 2blue (Jun 23, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			This is the rooming list that I have just sent Forest Pines...
If anybody spots any mistakes, please could they let me know thanks.


*SINGLE ROOMS*

*STEVE WILSON
MARTIN McGOWAN
RICHARD PARR
GREG BEGY
STEVE TARR
BILL GIBBINS
EWAN PORRITT
CHRIS LOVELL
BRIAN RUTHERFORD
JAN MACHIN
NICK GOULD
LOUISE ASPDEN 
DAVE CLARKE
JAMES HAY
DAVE SPRATT
STU FISK
ROBIN HOPKINS
ROGER OLIVER
DHAN SHARMA
CHRIS BUTCHER
DAVE FOSTER
JIM TAYLOR
LES SMITH
GORDON TAYLOR
PAUL HUGHES
TONY DUNN
JIM ROGERS
PATRICK SYLVESTER*

*TWIN ROOMS*

*ROBERT SMITH & RAY TAYLOR
MARK SMITH & JOHN BRYDON
CRAIG SHAW & DALE BENNETT
PHILIP & IAN MURGATROYD
CHRIS CHAPPLE & BALI CHANA
DAVE WILLIAMS & MIKE DAVEY
CAMERON ROY & GLYN RODDY
CHRIS DORSETT & SIMON BAILEY
JAMES DANDRIDGE & MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
DAVE McMAHON & ZARO MATEV*

Click to expand...

Rob, it's me & Bali Chana (O'l Fart) room sharing


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2019)

2blue said:



			Rob, it's me & Bali Chana (O'l Fart) room sharing
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fella. I'll sort it out ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*THE SUNDAY FOURBALLS*

*MATCH ONE.............SMIFFY & LEFTIE v KRAXX & 94TEGSI
MATCH TWO............MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & ANOTHER DOUBLE v RADBOURNE2010 & HACKER HUGHES
MATCH THREE.........HEAVY GREBO & IMURG v KHAMELEON & JOBR1850
MATCH FOUR..........TEEGIRL & DAVE FOSTER v DAVEMC1 & WOOKIE
MATCH FIVE............GG26 & FRAGGER V STEVEW86 & ZARO
MATCH SIX..............RAY TAYLOR & DHAN v PATRICKS148 & GB72
MATCH SEVEN.........GRUMPYJOCK & LOUISEA v JIMBOH & VIRTUOCITY
MATCH EIGHT.........BLUEINMUNICH & CHRISD v TOPOFTHEFLOP & DANDO
MATCH NINE...........LES SMITH & GORDON TAYLOR v JIM ROGERS & BADGER
MATCH TEN.............CROW & FISH v DALE BENNETT & LETITRIP
MATCH ELEVEN.......ROSECOTT & NORRIN RADD v MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD
MATCH TWELVE......OLDFART & 2BLUE v CAPTAIN RON & LINCOLN QUAKER*

*Pick the bones out of that lot.......*

Click to expand...

There's some great battles on there Smithy, looks like you chosen pretty wisely... Are we there yet...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

Zaro said:



			Zaro - Zaro Matev - 14

I only know one person in the whole group - Chris Butcher (BUTCHERCD), so it would be good if I am in a team with him.
		
Click to expand...

Zaro, I have PM'd you on this one.  

Cheers
Kraxx


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 23, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*THE SUNDAY FOURBALLS*

*MATCH ONE.............SMIFFY & LEFTIE v KRAXX & 94TEGSI
MATCH TWO............MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & ANOTHER DOUBLE v RADBOURNE2010 & HACKER HUGHES
MATCH THREE.........HEAVY GREBO & IMURG v KHAMELEON & JOBR1850
MATCH FOUR..........TEEGIRL & DAVE FOSTER v DAVEMC1 & WOOKIE
MATCH FIVE............GG26 & FRAGGER V STEVEW86 & ZARO
MATCH SIX..............RAY TAYLOR & DHAN v PATRICKS148 & GB72
MATCH SEVEN.........GRUMPYJOCK & LOUISEA v JIMBOH & VIRTUOCITY
MATCH EIGHT.........BLUEINMUNICH & CHRISD v TOPOFTHEFLOP & DANDO
MATCH NINE...........LES SMITH & GORDON TAYLOR v JIM ROGERS & BADGER
MATCH TEN.............CROW & FISH v DALE BENNETT & LETITRIP
MATCH ELEVEN.......ROSECOTT & NORRIN RADD v MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD
MATCH TWELVE......OLDFART & 2BLUE v CAPTAIN RON & LINCOLN QUAKER*

*Pick the bones out of that lot.......*

Click to expand...

To close to call looking at the list and going on form of previous years, this will be tight, going to call the Sunday games 7 / 5 but to which side I'm not sure.

Cheers Stu for the early game, more beer time


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			To close to call looking at the list and going on form of previous years, this will be tight, going to call the Sunday games 7 / 5 but to which side I'm not sure.

Cheers Stu for the early game, more beer time 

Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s some great games out there - Smithys choice this year, so hopefully Iâ€™ve got our pairings right ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 23, 2019)

going to be embarrassing for the wee ones getting stuffed by a combined age of two geriatric old farts  nearing 140yrs.
 and as we will be in a buggy I hope they will be able to keep up with the pace of play that we set.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			going to be embarrassing for the wee ones getting stuffed by a combined age of two geriatric old farts  nearing 140yrs.
and as we will be in a buggy I hope they will be able to keep up with the pace of play that we set.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I told Butcher that at lunchtime at our place when he told me he'd shot under 80 gross for the 1st time, and, of course the cut that he'll get on his h/c as a result ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm pretty sure I told Butcher that at lunchtime at our place when he told me he'd shot under 80 gross for the 1st time, and, of course the cut that he'll get on his h/c as a result ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

What splendid timing


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 23, 2019)

'sakes Butcher.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm sure I sent a memo for all whippers to get their handicaps up... I failed as I've had 2 cuts already, so has Hacker Hughes... come on guys, play 5 comps before next Sunday and lose..


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm sure I sent a memo for all whippers to get their handicaps up... I failed as I've had 2 cuts already, so has Hacker Hughes... come on guys, play 5 comps before next Sunday and lose.. 

Click to expand...

I wonder if I can get 3 supplementaries in this week and get up to 9


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm sure I sent a memo for all whippers to get their handicaps up... I failed as I've had 2 cuts already, so has Hacker Hughes... come on guys, play 5 comps before next Sunday and lose.. 

Click to expand...


Good to see butcher cut to 11 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			going to be embarrassing for the wee ones getting stuffed by a combined age of two geriatric old farts  nearing 140yrs.
and as we will be in a buggy I hope they will be able to keep up with the pace of play that we set.
		
Click to expand...


That could well happen.....
I've got no clubs......Currently chopping it about,  with borrowed 20 year old clubs.....waiting for new ones to arrive

You each recieve 2 shots less for using a buggy
New rules


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Good to see butcher cut to 11 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


Nice one partner ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

moogie said:



			That could well happen.....
I've got no clubs......Currently chopping it about,  with borrowed 20 year old clubs.....waiting for new ones to arrive

You each recieve 2 shots less for using a buggy
New rules
		
Click to expand...

Bri, I got a set of R11s or SDLRs if u want to try them? There for sale as well ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

moogie said:



			You each recieve 2 shots less for using a buggy
New rules
		
Click to expand...

What about pacemakers and false knees and hips?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2019)

You can't beat a bit of OFAW banter!
This time next week we'll be in the bar....almost


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

Imurg said:



			You can't beat a bit of OFAW banter!
This time next week we'll be in the bar....almost
		
Click to expand...

The not so Young Whippers snappers have at least 4 that are 50 or over.. wee's not as young as we should be, still, weather looks promising and its a brilliant course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What about pacemakers and false knees and hips?
		
Click to expand...

Careful Chris, the children will be bleating about artificial aids...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Careful Chris, the children will be bleating about artificial aids... 

Click to expand...


Surely they wouldn't stoop so low ðŸ˜‰


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What about pacemakers and false knees and hips?
		
Click to expand...


You've had a busy year......


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

moogie said:



			You've had a busy year......
		
Click to expand...

You wanna see what my scrap value is!


----------



## butchercd (Jun 23, 2019)

moogie said:



			Nice one partner ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Sorry!!

Don't worry, let's hide their Worthers Originals, that will confuse them.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Surely they wouldn't stoop so low ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

The lower they stoop the more theyâ€™ll get it shoved up â€˜em ðŸ˜³


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 23, 2019)

Beeches is probably the least prestigious of the three 9s but does anyone think itâ€™s the most fun stretch of holes? I always love it.

Best hole of the lot of em has to be the par 3 over the water. Iâ€™ve hit the water, green, left, right and long so far. 

Also love the par 5 over the water (is that the one youâ€™ve never scored on @Smiffy ?).

Just a great place for a golf break.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Cheers Stu for the early game, more beer time 

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s wrong with a late tee time and having a few beers before going out ðŸºðŸº

Wuss ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

butchercd said:



			Sorry!!
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error ðŸ‘


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Beeches is probably the least prestigious of the three 9s but does anyone think itâ€™s the most fun stretch of holes? I always love it.

Best hole of the lot of em has to be the par 3 over the water. Iâ€™ve hit the water, green, left, right and long so far.

Also love the par 5 over the water (is that the one youâ€™ve never scored on @Smiffy ?).

Just a great place for a golf break.
		
Click to expand...

Love that par 3, really nice hole & that par 5 can be a bugger...


----------



## Crow (Jun 23, 2019)

Beware the crowfish.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2019)

Crow said:



Beware the crowfish.


View attachment 27604

Click to expand...

Jeez, that paper round's getting harder Nick


----------



## Leftie (Jun 23, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm sure I sent a memo for all whippers to get their handicaps up... I failed as I've had 2 cuts already, so has Hacker Hughes... come on guys, play 5 comps before next Sunday and lose.. 

Click to expand...

Don't you just love it when the team captain is showing his concern so publicly


----------



## Zaro (Jun 24, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			This is the rooming list that I have just sent Forest Pines...
If anybody spots any mistakes, please could they let me know thanks.


*SINGLE ROOMS*

*STEVE WILSON
MARTIN McGOWAN
RICHARD PARR
GREG BEGY
STEVE TARR
BILL GIBBINS
EWAN PORRITT
CHRIS LOVELL
BRIAN RUTHERFORD
JAN MACHIN
NICK GOULD
LOUISE ASPDEN 
DAVE CLARKE
JAMES HAY
DAVE SPRATT
STU FISK
ROBIN HOPKINS
ROGER OLIVER
DHAN SHARMA
CHRIS BUTCHER
DAVE FOSTER
JIM TAYLOR
LES SMITH
GORDON TAYLOR
PAUL HUGHES
TONY DUNN
JIM ROGERS
PATRICK SYLVESTER*

*TWIN ROOMS*

*ROBERT SMITH & RAY TAYLOR
MARK SMITH & JOHN BRYDON
CRAIG SHAW & DALE BENNETT
PHILIP & IAN MURGATROYD
CHRIS CHAPPLE & BALI CHANA
DAVE WILLIAMS & MIKE DAVEY
CAMERON ROY & GLYN RODDY
CHRIS DORSETT & SIMON BAILEY
JAMES DANDRIDGE & MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
DAVE McMAHON & ZARO MATEV*

Click to expand...

Smiffy,

You PM-ed me previously to say that I'll be in a single room. I don't mind sharing. Just bringing it to your attention in case there's some other discrepancy ...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2019)

Zaro said:



			Smiffy,

You PM-ed me previously to say that I'll be in a single room. I don't mind sharing. Just bringing it to your attention in case there's some other discrepancy ...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if I've made a mistake mate. Have checked my PM's and I can't find one that relates to this (but I have deleted a few over the last few months). Also, the payment you made (Â£104.00) was the cost of sharing a twin room???..
Just checked my list of attendees and you were in at number 30 Zaro. Anybody below number 28 was sharing a twin room because I had only reserved 28 singles......
Again, I apologise if I have made a mistake.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Whatâ€™s wrong with a late tee time and having a few beers before going out ðŸºðŸº

Wuss ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

There's still two games out in front of me


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 24, 2019)

Leftie said:



			Don't you just love it when the team captain is showing his concern so publicly 

Click to expand...

False sense of security- The Ehippers will be ready & willing to do whatever it takes to win (legally) ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 24, 2019)

Are we going out at 7min intervals or 10 min for the old uns?
Hoping for a good match with Lou A against the young uns.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

Just to give the farts a chance I thinking of getting the 51yrs Wilson x31 blades from the loft and the persimmon woods.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Just to give the farts a chance I thinking of getting the 51yrs Wilson x31 blades from the loft and the persimmon woods.
		
Click to expand...

............. now you've gone and got Crow all excited ðŸ¤«


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 24, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Just to give the farts a chance I thinking of getting the 51yrs Wilson x31 blades from the loft and the persimmon woods.
		
Click to expand...

Just donâ€™t bring them shoes from Graemeâ€™s stag do ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Just donâ€™t bring them shoes from Graemeâ€™s stag do ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Looking at a new pair of spikeless shoes


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

anyone else staying the night before?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			anyone else staying the night before?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes. Myself and Dando are hoping to get 9/18 holes in at about 4/5


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Yes. Myself and Dando are hoping to get 9/18 holes in at about 4/5
		
Click to expand...

was thinking for getting 9 in myself, dropping my wife off at Doncaster Station at 3 she's heading to see one of her Friends for a couple of nights, so should be there around at between 4 and 5


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 24, 2019)

More the merrier. I have messaged you


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			More the merrier. I have messaged you
		
Click to expand...

Replied, spoke to the pro shop and they said it was quite from 3.30 onwards


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 24, 2019)

In another terrible whipper timing of form, I had 40pts today. 

Luckily, it wasnâ€™t in a qualifier! ðŸ˜† ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2019)

Peaking early.......or Prema........
Well, maybe not..

Ps...good shooting


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm warming up... Out all night fishing. Cushty


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			anyone else staying the night before?
		
Click to expand...

Playing at Woodall Spa Friday and Saturday, staying over down there, before coming up on Sunday.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

@Fish, do you want a Geordie care package?

If I remember I'll get yer a couple of stotties and some peas pudding


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Replied, spoke to the pro shop and they said it was quite from 3.30 onwards
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be in the area from about 3.30 so happy to meet up in the golf club bar


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™ll be in the area from about 3.30 so happy to meet up in the golf club bar
		
Click to expand...

Better not to in the bar, you wouldn't get me out again


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Playing at Woodall Spa Friday and Saturday, staying over down there, before coming up on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

So no then


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			So no then

Click to expand...

Still got all your marbles then, must be a WhipperSnapper.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2019)

grumpyjock said:



			Are we going out at 7min intervals or 10 min for the old uns?
Hoping for a good match with Lou A against the young uns.
		
Click to expand...

Same as last year!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 24, 2019)

FYI for the Whipper snappers- Smithy will be posting a team amendment.... and no doubt that will be amended before next Sunday... I am now recycling all my print outs, and will do them again 2moro...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			FYI for the Whipper snappers- Smithy will be posting a team amendment.... and no doubt that will be amended before next Sunday... I am now recycling all my print outs, and will do them again 2moro...
		
Click to expand...

That's me out last now then, yaaay more bar time


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry, only just saw this... do you still need my HC, if so itâ€™s 14.

Good to see weâ€™ll be guaranteeing a captains point for the snappers first up Kraxx!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 25, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Sorry, only just saw this... do you still need my HC, if so itâ€™s 14.

Good to see weâ€™ll be guaranteeing a captains point for the snappers first up Kraxx!! 

Click to expand...

You got me in the pairs... & Cheers for the handicap update


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Sorry, only just saw this... do you still need my HC, if so itâ€™s 14.

Good to see weâ€™ll be guaranteeing a captains point for the snappers first up Kraxx!! 

Click to expand...

 A dubious 14 at that!!


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			A dubious 14 at that!!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they've got new stables for his horse this year!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Apparently they've got new stables for his horse this year!
		
Click to expand...


You mean his dappled pony, and him using his spurs to hollow tine the greens?


----------



## Badger (Jun 25, 2019)

i'm staying at FP saturday night, don't think i'll be arriving till late afternoon/early evening.  i'll head to the golf bar and no doubt find a couple of you


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Playing at Woodall Spa Friday and Saturday, staying over down there, before coming up on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I've just joined Woodhall Spa


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2019)

Khamelion said:



@Fish, do you want a Geordie care package?

If I remember I'll get yer a couple of stotties and some peas pudding
		
Click to expand...

Yes please


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2019)

Need to update my handicap. No idea how but howdidido says I was cut to 16


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You mean his dappled pony, and him using his spurs to hollow tine the greens?
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, Iâ€™m playing much better this year!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 25, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			The not so Young Whippers snappers have at least 4 that are 50 or over.. wee's not as young as we should be, still, weather looks promising and its a brilliant course.
		
Click to expand...

Leave it Stuart, 50 is the new 30 ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘Œ


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Leave it Stuart, 50 is the new 30 ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Is that 30 stone?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Is that 30 stone?
		
Click to expand...

2.5 Smudgers = 30 Stone


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Is that 30 stone?
		
Click to expand...

Have you been stalking Stu online? The Stu that's coming on Sunday, ate the Stu of last year!!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Is that 30 stone?
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Have you been stalking Stu online? The Stu that's coming on Sunday, ate the Stu of last year!!!

Click to expand...

Cheeky feckersâ€¦


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2019)

Due to a few late requests, this is now the line up for the Sunday fourballs..............

*THE SUNDAY FOURBALLS*

*MATCH ONE.............SMIFFY & LEFTIE v KRAXX & 94TEGSI
MATCH TWO............MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & ANOTHER DOUBLE v RADBOURNE2010 & HACKER HUGHES
MATCH THREE.........HEAVY GREBO & IMURG v KHAMELEON & JOBR1850
MATCH FOUR..........TEEGIRL & DAVE FOSTER v DAVEMC1 & WOOKIE
MATCH FIVE............GG26 & FRAGGER V BUTCHERCD & ZARO
MATCH SIX..............RAY TAYLOR & DHAN v PATRICKS148 & GB72
MATCH SEVEN.........GRUMPYJOCK & LOUISEA v JIMBOH & VIRTUOCITY
MATCH EIGHT.........BLUEINMUNICH & CHRISD v TOPOFTHEFLOP & DALE BENNETT
MATCH NINE...........LES SMITH & GORDON TAYLOR v JIM ROGERS & BADGER
MATCH TEN.............CROW & FISH v DANDO & LETITRIP
MATCH ELEVEN.......ROSECOTT & NORRIN RADD v MOOGIE & STEVEW86
MATCH TWELVE......OLDFART & 2BLUE v CAPTAIN RON & LINCOLN QUAKER*


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Due to a few late requests, this is now the line up for the Sunday fourballs..............

*THE SUNDAY FOURBALLS*

*MATCH ONE.............SMIFFY & LEFTIE v KRAXX & 94TEGSI
MATCH TWO............MARK LANGLEY SOUTER & ANOTHER DOUBLE v RADBOURNE2010 & HACKER HUGHES
MATCH THREE.........HEAVY GREBO & IMURG v KHAMELEON & JOBR1850
MATCH FOUR..........TEEGIRL & DAVE FOSTER v DAVEMC1 & WOOKIE
MATCH FIVE............GG26 & FRAGGER V BUTCHERCD & ZARO
MATCH SIX..............RAY TAYLOR & DHAN v PATRICKS148 & GB72
MATCH SEVEN.........GRUMPYJOCK & LOUISEA v JIMBOH & VIRTUOCITY
MATCH EIGHT.........BLUEINMUNICH & CHRISD v TOPOFTHEFLOP & DALE BENNETT
MATCH NINE...........LES SMITH & GORDON TAYLOR v JIM ROGERS & BADGER
MATCH TEN.............CROW & FISH v DANDO & LETITRIP
MATCH ELEVEN.......ROSECOTT & NORRIN RADD v MOOGIE & STEVEW86
MATCH TWELVE......OLDFART & 2BLUE v CAPTAIN RON & LINCOLN QUAKER*

Click to expand...

Hmm, so Dale Bennett didn't want to play with/against me, I can smell the fear from here 

Dando, your ass is mine


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 26, 2019)

Kinky.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2019)

Fish said:



			Hmm, so Dale Bennett didn't want to play with/against me, I can smell the fear from here 

Dando, your ass is mine 

Click to expand...

Fish, I can lose to anyone so you wont get any bragging rights


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2019)

Had a bit of a scare this morning when I tipped boiling water from the kettle all over my right hand. Thought I was going to have to pull out but had a chat with my fourball partner and he assured me that we could beat Xraxx & Co. with one hand tied behind our backs so game still on you perverts ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Had a bit of a scare this morning when I tipped boiling water from the kettle all over my right hand. Thought I was going to have to pull out but had a chat with my fourball partner and he assured me that we could beat Xraxx & Co. with one hand tied behind our backs so game still on you perverts ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

looks like you will be using the left hand then a lot this weekend...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2019)

Good news/bad news ?

Laying 2nd at the moment in the club Stableford 

29 points so probably a + .1 ðŸ˜


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 26, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Had a bit of a scare this morning when I tipped boiling water from the kettle all over my right hand. Thought I was going to have to pull out but had a chat with my fourball partner and he assured me that we could beat Xraxx & Co. with one hand tied behind our backs so game still on you perverts ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

I call this as a Jason Day moment, one minute laying prone dead on the floor, then shooting 6 under to win... Get well soon and take it easy on me


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2019)

Eeeek!!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2019)

Crying out to be popped
But donâ€™t, theyâ€™ll hurt bad, real bad

Are you sure youâ€™ve booked the time off work Smiffy? ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Crying out to be popped
But donâ€™t, theyâ€™ll hurt bad, real bad

Are you sure youâ€™ve booked the time off work Smiffy? ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Had a bit of a scare this morning when I tipped boiling water from the kettle all over my right hand. Thought I was going to have to pull out but had a chat with my fourball partner and he assured me that we could beat Xraxx & Co. with one hand tied behind our backs so game still on you perverts ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Why did you pour boiling water over your hand? You could've asked anyone of us what would happen and got the answer?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Why did you pour boiling water over your hand? You could've asked anyone of us what would happen and got the answer?
		
Click to expand...

Cos he was still holding the tea bag and had forgotten the cup


----------



## GG26 (Jun 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			20  - 16 to the whippers this year 

Click to expand...

I think that youâ€™ve confused that with the year of the last time you won.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 27, 2019)

Error corrected, my handicap us 17 again


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2019)

Off to Pleasington then Formby Hall tomorrow.  Bolton Old Links on Saturday and see you numbskulls on Sunday.  Safe travels boys and girls.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 27, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Off to Pleasington then Formby Hall tomorrow.  Bolton Old Links on Saturday and see you numbskulls on Sunday.  Safe travels boys and girls.
		
Click to expand...

Myself, Khamelion, Hacker Hughes & Moogie are at Woodhall Friday/Saturday.. hopefully a good warm up for Sunday/Monday.  Have a great weekend and see ya Sunday


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey chaps. 
Looking forward to Sunday.

By kind permission of Smiffy I've had the green light to raise this weekend for prostate cancer UK. 
So for the small price of one of your pints if you'd be all keen to drop a fiver into the pot we can start the weekend with Â£250. Then in your respected matches I thought it would be a good idea to have mini wagers. 
It could be next hole winner loser pays. 
Closest to the pin on approach.
First birdie makes other team donate.
You can make it up as you go along to make the games more interesting. 
I wont bug you over the weekend so if you dont wish to take part that's ok. 
Would be good to just coincide us lot getting together with a great charity. 
Cheers all


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 28, 2019)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Hey chaps.
Looking forward to Sunday.

By kind permission of Smiffy I've had the green light to raise this weekend for prostate cancer UK.
So for the small price of one of your pints if you'd be all keen to drop a fiver into the pot we can start the weekend with Â£250. Then in your respected matches I thought it would be a good idea to have mini wagers.
It could be next hole winner loser pays.
Closest to the pin on approach.
First birdie makes other team donate.
You can make it up as you go along to make the games more interesting.
I wont bug you over the weekend so if you dont wish to take part that's ok.
Would be good to just coincide us lot getting together with a great charity.
Cheers all
		
Click to expand...

most of the old farts wont have a prostate anymore .


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 28, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			most of the old farts wont have a prostate anymore .

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ well they can donate for all the youngsters who still have theirs!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2019)

Well I did a supplementary card today and got cut, so back down to 10. sorry Jock!


----------

